# Houston, we have a problem...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I finally got a chance to start working on my muzzleloader kit and I've run into a snag. The screw holes in the lock and trigger aren't tapped! Pretty hard to dry fit and screw things together now. I emailed Traditions tonight. Muzzy hunt is coming up too quick for a problem like this. I could possibly fix the lock if I had a 4x0.7 bottom tap. The trigger I'd need a 5x0.8 tap. And the local ace doesn't have the bottom tap.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have you tried Herrick's, or Grainger if not a quick Google search comes up with some like this one here
http://www.shars.com/products/view/4530/5x08_HSS_Metric_Spiral_Point_Plug_Tap


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I can find them online. I was just hoping to find it locally. I may try and see I'd the local machine shops can just fix it for me.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Harbor Freight.
http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-t...etric-carbon-steel-tap-and-die-set-39384.html


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I decided to ship my parts back to traditions. I figured I've paid for them already I may as well have properly made parts. Unfortunately it's a week shipping back to CT and then a week back. The plus side is I have my brothers inline to use if I can't get mine done in time.


----------

